# D3200 - charging - USB port?



## Melissa2012B

Nothing in the manuals about this. Can this camera charge the battery via the USB port? It would be easier than having to remove the battery.

I can't for the life of me understand why all electronic cameras can't do this, but many can't.


----------



## Tkaczuk

Nope, just pull the battery. They do this so you can pop in another one when that one dies. Its not like its  hard to do.


----------



## KmH

Even better would be batteries that never have to be recharged (nuclear?).  :er:


----------



## Josh66

KmH said:


> Even better would be batteries that never have to be recharged (nuclear?).  :er:


Or solar, or maybe a crank.

The manual doesn't mention charging by the USB cable because the camera can't do it.  I think it's going to be mostly just point & shoots that can do that.

Get some spare batteries if you don't have them already so that when they need charged, you have some fresh ones to put in while you wait.


----------



## Melissa2012B

Tkaczuk said:


> Nope, just pull the battery. They do this so you can pop in another one when that one dies. Its not like its  hard to do.



I'm not saying that the battery shouldn't be removable, only that it should also be chargeable via the USB port.


----------



## cgipson1

Melissa2012B said:


> Tkaczuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just pull the battery. They do this so you can pop in another one when that one dies. Its not like its  hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that the battery shouldn't be removable, only that it should also be chargeable via the USB port.
Click to expand...


I disagree.. because then they would have to add a charging circuit to the camera, with the increased heat output, as well as larger body size, and added expense. And since you cannot use your camera when it is tethered to a USB port... not many people would use it anyway. Multiple batteries is a much better option since they can charge faster in a charger without overheating issues.


----------



## Joel_W

Charlie, excellent points.


----------



## Josh66

cgipson1 said:


> And since you cannot use your camera when it is tethered to a USB port...


This is the only part I disagree with.

I don't really shoot much digital anymore, but when I did - I shot tethered to a USB port A LOT.


----------



## cgipson1

O|||||||O said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since you cannot use your camera when it is tethered to a USB port...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only part I disagree with.
> 
> I don't really shoot much digital anymore, but when I did - I shot tethered to a USB port A LOT.
Click to expand...


Understood! But you are probably a rarity. I could see that being used a bit in a studio.. but most users shoot while mobile, and unattached. I should have phrased that differently.. as in " Since most users do not use their cameras while tethered to a computer...."


----------



## Josh66

Agreed - It _is_ possible, but really only useful in a studio type environment.  Having the photos show up on your computer monitor as you shoot is very helpful sometimes.


----------



## cgipson1

O|||||||O said:


> Agreed - It _is_ possible, but really only useful in a studio type environment.  Having the photos show up on your computer monitor as you shoot is very helpful sometimes.



I agree.. .I shoot that way often when stacking, sometimes even for macro if I am at home. Have thought about tethering in the field on a laptop.. but haven't tried it yet. But that has nothing to do with the OP's post... so I will leave this at that!


----------



## MTVision

I have a video camera that charges with the USB port. It has a little flip out USB plug (looks just like a memory stick). I'm always afraid it's going to snap off and it's honestly a pain in the butt to charge it that way. I rarely ever plug my DSLR into the computer - And I don't think I'd want to charge it that way even if it could. With my luck my daughter would grab the camera and take the computer with her.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Wish my Vagabond would charge from a USB too, and my flashlight too


----------



## Josh66

Your flashlight has a USB port?



I actually don't like charging stuff with the USB cable...  Seems ineffecient to me, and in some cases it has actually damaged the device.


----------



## cgipson1

O|||||||O said:


> Your flashlight has a USB port?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't like charging stuff with the USB cable...  Seems ineffecient to me, and in some cases it has actually damaged the device.



Yep.. have seen some older computer systems fry from too much demand on the USB ports.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

^^^^^  haters!


----------



## Josh66

2WheelPhoto said:


> ^^^^^  haters!


When my **** breaks because the USB never stopped sending juice to it once it reached capacity, yeah - I'm a hater.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------

